# favorite time to hunt



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

*when is your favorite season to hunt*​
spring2573.53%fall411.76%both514.71%


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

when is your favorite time to hunt, spring, or fall, and why


----------



## al62 (Apr 19, 2005)

SPRING HANDS DOWN! LOVE TO HEAR THOSE LONGBEARDS GOBBLE.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Spring is prime time, nothing helps keep you going like the roar of spring gobbles. Gotta love it!! :sniper:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

No question it's the spring hunt!!!! why hunt any other time


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Spring is the only time IMO.....you get the strutin, gobblin, spitting, drummin, craziness. Love it....been addicted since age 12!!!!! I can not wait until april arrives....my season is only 4 weeks away!!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Spring.....struttin long beards at 10 yds


----------



## SwampCat (Mar 9, 2006)

Both Fall and Spring... I like the added challenge of "Fall Birds", especially the old Mature gobber. Anybody can work a gobbling bird....


----------

